# Ghrp6



## kristian2161 (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm 17, 18 at end of July and have been training for 10 months! I am 6ft in height and weigh 94 kg! I was wondering what people thought of me starting to use ghrp6 as I don't want to get too hard into steroids just yet! Any info would be helpful! Thanks


----------



## dave 236 (Jun 27, 2010)

Are you really posting this ? again? Eat, Lift, read everything on here about diet and training,and you will not need to worry about this kind of thing for several years.Read what has been posted by Built,Gazhole,Merkaba,Cowpimp and others.Look for this kind of help a few years from now.A lot of us get to the point of using whatever helps at some point,just not as early as you seem to want to.It may not be what you want to hear but it's the way I feel.I think you're looking for shortcuts before you've gotten all you can on your own.


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 27, 2010)

It won't help. It will just take some focus off the essentials.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jun 27, 2010)

Aint gona preach to ya kid.  Don't touch the stuff.  Eat and train right....it's all you need.


/V


----------



## stylus187 (Jul 25, 2010)

*way too young!!!*



kristian2161 said:


> I'm 17, 18 at end of July and have been training for 10 months! I am 6ft in height and weigh 94 kg! I was wondering what people thought of me starting to use ghrp6 as I don't want to get too hard into steroids just yet! Any info would be helpful! Thanks


 You, have the natural growth hormones us old guys want. Please take my advice stay far away from hgh, peptides, and anabolics. I promise you, you are still growing brother. Be patient you will grow. Do not mess with your natural levels. I had friends back in high school who "played around" two of them are in the mid 30's and the hormone levels and libido are whacked out, also premature hair loss. thats just my advice.


----------

